# Lever/ratchet belts



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Does anyone know of a UK site which sells ratchet belts?

Something very similar to this http://www.prowriststraps.com/inc/sdetail/234891


----------



## nelly1972 (Jun 15, 2010)

Try 'strengthshop.co.uk'..


----------



## 065744 (May 13, 2008)

best bet price wise is to wait for one to come up on ebay or go on the powerlifting forums like powerliftinguk as they have a section where people sell there old equipment.

website wise there is

pullum sports - expensive but reliable personally would aviod

bpsorts - same as the above site really but they r both uk based

liftingandlarge - american based but probley the cheapest site for importing powerlifting gear from america to the uk.

u also have the titan and inzer websites the belts off there r dirt cheap but its cost like 70 or 80quid to import and thats like double the price of the belts its self so not worth it imo

strengthshop.co.uk used to be amazing for belts great selection and free delivery but now they dont sell many belts.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

I imported mine from america - house of pain, came to cheaper than direct from inzer

think it worked out 80-90 including all delivery / customs

amazing belt


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks guys.



crouchmagic said:


> I imported mine from america - house of pain, came to cheaper than direct from inzer
> 
> think it worked out 80-90 including all delivery / customs
> 
> amazing belt


Do you have a link to the site please?


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

crouchmagic said:


> I imported mine from america - house of pain, came to cheaper than direct from inzer
> 
> think it worked out 80-90 including all delivery / customs
> 
> amazing belt


Same here, i also ordered my inzer hardcore and a few other bits and bobs and got hit for about £35 by customs, still worked out cheaper then buying from uk


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Harry Sacks said:


> Same here, i also ordered my inzer hardcore and a few other bits and bobs and got hit for about £35 by customs, still worked out cheaper then buying from uk


I remember you recommending it, thats why I ordered haha

To the post above - just google house of pain


----------

